# Hello



## Texas Tim (28 d ago)

Hello my name is Tim, and I am new looking to get some answers to questions that are heavy on my mind and heart.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Texas Tim said:


> Hello my name is Tim, and I am new looking to get some answers to questions that are heavy on my mind and heart.


Hi Tim, Welcome to TAM.
I'm sorry you are here with problems, I see you have started a thread.

I wish you the best of luck to resolve those issues.









I want to talk but my words seem to push her away!


I am new to this forum. After reading some other posts my situation seems insignificant, and yet for me it is a problem that I wrestle with daily. The problem. My wife and I are on opposite sides of the sexual needs spectrum. As a male I want to be desired and would like more sex with her...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

